# Inherited Speakers



## Smauggy (May 5, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm glad I found this forum. I have recently come across some 15"JBL E145-8 speakers that I would like to use in a bass cabinet. My question is, does anyone know where I could get the specks (Frequency, wattage...etc)? I would very much appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## cutlunch (May 5, 2006)

Have you tried looking at the manufacturers website. It wouldn't be hard to find but in this case it is www.jblpro.com

After going there I had the info you are after in less then five minutes.

All I did was enter the speaker model number in JBL's search engine. Click on the result which brings you to the links for JBL's discontinued (vintage ) speakers. You click on the the model number which will open a pdf which contains all the info you need.

I have posted it this way instead of giving you the link as other people also ask this question so they now can find the info for different jbl speakers.


----------



## Hughesie (May 13, 2006)

This post really should be in sound section. you will find you get more responce from their

just a hint


----------

